# LeBron's Ridiculous Leaping Catch @ Portland



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is from Sunday night's game against the Blazers. It's insane how he manages to catch this terrible pass.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup, the most amazing part of that video is how awful Mo's pass is.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow. That man is a freak of nature.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Look, this is a late response, but.. OH MY ****ING GOD.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Lebron could EASILY be a tight end in the NFL.


----------

